# MBTI-to-Socionics weirdness



## Capitan (May 1, 2017)

So, of the MBTI types, I've long thought ENTP fits me the best. Ti/Fe easily describes me better than Te/Fi. I don't think I'm anywhere near physically aware enough for ESTP, I'm the kind of guy who doesn't notice it's 30 degrees out until I've been in it for a good five minutes because I was too busy somewhere deep in the crevices of my own head. I'm also very much the abstract intellectual type, oversimplifying bugs me much more than overcomplicating.

The sense of awareness thing carries over to Socionics in its description of ILEs and SLEs, though SLE is even more defined by a sense of decisiveness and related traits. This is interesting, it both makes SLE more identifiable for me as a type and further confirms that I'm probably not SLE. Willpower, tenacity, and vision are things that I see as important. The "being decisive" thing is more complicated though. Nobody thinks of me as lazy unless it's on things I flat-out don't want to do, I react quickly to things I enjoy or that are actually of make-or-break importance. If it's not necessary to do right this second though, what they don't see is the hour or so of starting and stopping; anxiously waffling back and forth playing around with ideas, to make sure I get it right and don't embarrass myself. For that reason and the more clear-cut fact that the sensory awareness just doesn't fit, the ILE descriptor sounds more like me.

Yet, I identify much more with Beta quadra than with Alpha. 

- I don't match the happy-go-lucky positivity that's mentioned in Alpha descriptions at all, I'm very moody. I've always had both a tendency towards and artistic attraction to "heavy" dramatism. 

- My sense of humor is less goofy than described in Alpha, more bawdy and macabre like the Beta description. 

- While they're the two most appealing types to me, I also recognize more of what I'd consider my "dual" in IEI descriptions than SEI. Caregiver types, while sweet, in my experience often come across as a bit dull. IEI sounds more intellectually and emotionally stimulating, and seems to typify the zoned-out dreamy romanticism with a wellspring of inner fire that I usually go for.

- Childlike and Aggressor seem like they equally fit me. I joke and tease a lot when flirting, and obviously like sharing in fun/imaginative conversations. Since everyone does these things, Socionics is on crack if that's widely considered type-related. More tellingly since it's nowhere near as as universal, I admittedly have a tendency towards the types of subtle power games described of Aggressors.

So, do we throw intertype relations and quadras out the window? Or are the SLE descriptions on Wikisocion somehow all off-base?


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

If it looks like crack, it probably is crack.

Everything in Socionics is a direction of differences, not how much someone is different. You are correct that such is part of flirting. You may consider the different statements, styles, etc. to be extreme exaggerations for contrasting and narrowing down purposes. If you're a relatively balanced individual, it will all look like crack. 

What you're describing is most similar to ILE. The ILE type is the masculine, guy's guy of Alpha Quadra.

Wikisocion is not Wikipedia. Check references, sources, and edit history, if something looks like crack. People can be liberal with their editing.


----------

